# Thanksgiving smoke for a guest with gout



## jmebonner (Nov 11, 2012)

So a good friend of mine and his family are coming up for the holiday.  Found out that his gout is acting up, and sounds like turkey - for him at least - is out.

I'm thinking a cornish game hen or chicken of some kind is a decent replacement, but open to ideas.  Even non foul.  If you do recommend foul, I would appreciate your favorite recipe!

FWIW, I'll be using an MES 30.


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 11, 2012)

I like to brine fowl.  Injection works well also.  The _Cajun Injector_ brand I like comes with the injector and cajun shake all together.  I prefer GArlic Butter but I've see recipes for it on the web as well.  It makes a great meal.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 11, 2012)

Just go with ham. I have gout and therefore avoid turkey as much as possible and do hams for TG and Christmas. Be sure to keep any giblet gravy separate so the poor guy doesn't dump that on his taters..


----------



## prq9218 (Nov 13, 2012)

Tell your guest to load up on the Indomethacin and black cherry juice...smoked turkey is worth having gout for a bit :)

Just kidding, I have gout and it is one of the most horrible things ever to have.  Go with the ham.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 13, 2012)

Gout sucks..... hopefully the gout will pass by my door this thanksgiving because I am having me some bird.....


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 13, 2012)

Maybe we need a medical condition section on the forum where we can post condition-friendly advice for people with such things as gout, High BP, allergies, etc..

I still get that question from people, "how could you have gout at your age?" and, "that's the kings disease, you eat to much rich food." One of my favorite dishes to prepare was a ribeye steak, a side of king crab legs with hollandaise sauce  and a sautéed asparagus. No kidding. This meal sent me to the mat more than once before I knew what was going on..


----------



## linguica (Nov 13, 2012)

Plenty of information about gout on the web. Seems to be a lot of variation. Different people have different trigger foods. Outcome is always the same. A buddy of mine had it and I _was forever taking packages of pork away from him and trying to steer him into produce dept. Didn't work most of the time._


----------



## boykjo (Nov 13, 2012)

Talking with my rhumetologist. They still don't know what triggers a gout attack. She said they are believing  that the body is reacting to a spike in the level of uric acid in the body which causes a gout attack. I have had gout attacks and had my levels checked at the time of the attack and my uric acid level was normal. Using drugs like allopurinol to lower your acid levels helps keep your acid levels down and make the attacks somewhat bearable but it will not stop the attacks. I was taking allopurinol and Colchicin*e* together and didn't have an attack for 13 months, then my colchacine ran out and the doctor took me off  the colchacine and now I just take the allopurinol and the attacks are coming back. I was able to get the colchicine from Canada  but now it is not available in the US. Now it is called colcrys and it skyrocketed in price to about 300 dollars a bottle when you were able to get it generic for 4 bucks.... The FDA and the drug company should all be put in jail for scamming the American people on this greatly needed medication......... My doctor would rather me not take the colchicine because they say its tough on the liver but I am not going to go through 10 to 15 gout attacks a year again if my condition worsens like it did 2 yrs ago


----------



## bomftdrum (Nov 13, 2012)

Gout sucks plain and simple.  I was diagnosed when I was 25 and I am now 35.  Luckily allupurinol works for me but when I get an attackit is a bad one.  Indomethacin will help but it takes a bit. Tea sets mine off and I love sweet tea.  Hopefully the attack will pass andyour buddy can enjoy some turkey.


----------



## roller (Nov 13, 2012)

My BIL has it and he just takes a pill and eats and drinks what ever he wants...


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 14, 2012)

jmebonner, ya might want to check with him and see if there's something particular he wants to stay away from. foods effect people differently with gout.

i've had gout for 17 years or so. diet effects it a lot, but not all the time as stated. i know some folks who eat pork 5 days a week and never have gout issues but give em a beer and their down for a day or 2. me personally, pork, beer seem to be my worst offenders. i get prednisone shipped in to me from  mexico and it takes care of it pretty well. uloric isn't worth the money for me. the colchicine replacement is beyond stupid price wise so i just keep a bottle of prednisone on the shelf.


----------



## big twig (Nov 14, 2012)

Jeez, I thought every person with gout knew the trick is Cherry Extract pills and not prescribed stuff that kills your liver and such. Ive had gout for years and probably about 4 or so years back I found out from another gout sufferer that cherry extract works wonders. A bottle from GNC, Whole foods, or any natural foods/vitamin store costs about $13. I used to take 500mg a day and if an attack was coming on take 2000mg + (it cannot hurt you, it's natural) the first day it comes on and it would go away by the next day. Ever since I have kept Cherry Extract Pills around I have not had any more then the feeling of an attack coming on but it disappears by the next day = NO PAIN! Now I don't even take it unless I feel an attack coming on then I pop pills all day until it goes away, no more suffering and I have never changed my diet.

The old "rich mans disease" is a myth. Anyone can have high levels of uric acid and never have gout. They do not know why certain people get it  but they are quick to prescribe medicine with more side affects then what your trying to get rid of (may also cause a gout attack, hahaha). I have a friend that works for a company that was supposedly coming out with a new drug that doesn't have so many side affects (but still had some), I mentioned to her I wouldn't take it because of the cherry extract, she told her company about my experiences and found that a lot of people do the same thing (through more studies), well her company has scrapped the drug because of what they found cherry does for you because it is the most effective thing out there for Gout.

Pretty sad that there are still doctors out there that will lie to you saying take this prescription instead of telling you to take cherry extract. Most doctors in my area have been telling people to go the cherry rout now instead of the prescription because you don't have to change your life and it has no side effects.

NO NEED TO CHANGE YOUR DIET!

http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=153713&catid=183316&aid=338666&aparam=goobase_filler

OK the price went up but still $18 is a small price to pay for no more outbreaks.


----------



## linguica (Nov 14, 2012)

Ribs and butts in the smoker.....pass around the pills. Get me a beer while you're up. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 14, 2012)

big twig, i've tried different brands of cherry supliments over the years. never seemed to get much relief. i do have kidney issues on top of the gout though. looking at the pic of the product you use, i have never used that one in particular. I do keep and drink cherry juice daily. have 100% organic, non sweetened juice. seems to help me a bit. i'll get a few bottles of the one you suggest and try it. i've taken so many different things over the years, 2 more aren't going to break the bank.

Thanks a lot.

louie


----------



## roller (Nov 14, 2012)

Linguica said:


> Ribs and butts in the smoker.....pass around the pills. Get me a beer while you're up. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## roller (Nov 14, 2012)

Linguica said:


> Ribs and butts in the smoker.....pass around the pills. Get me a beer while you're up. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## big twig (Nov 15, 2012)

jmebonner said:


> So a good friend of mine and his family are coming up for the holiday.  Found out that his gout is acting up, and sounds like turkey - for him at least - is out.
> 
> I'm thinking a cornish game hen or chicken of some kind is a decent replacement, but open to ideas.  Even non foul.  If you do recommend foul, I would appreciate your favorite recipe!
> 
> FWIW, I'll be using an MES 30.


Sorry to get off track but i am very passionate about using cherry extract in place of prescribed meds because I know other people that have liver damage now due to prescribed meds and now take the cherry pills and are doing better (if they only knew earlier).

Back to your question, below is a link that may help you out. It mentions food that are high, med, and low in purine. Purine is supposed to raise uric acid levels which in turn is supposed to cause outbreaks in gout sufferers. Hope this helps!

http://www.drugs.com/cg/low-purine-diet.html


junkcollector said:


> big twig, i've tried different brands of cherry supliments over the years. never seemed to get much relief. i do have kidney issues on top of the gout though. looking at the pic of the product you use, i have never used that one in particular. I do keep and drink cherry juice daily. have 100% organic, non sweetened juice. seems to help me a bit. i'll get a few bottles of the one you suggest and try it. i've taken so many different things over the years, 2 more aren't going to break the bank.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> louie


I am sorry for your kidney problems on top of the gout. Give the extract pills a shot. I tried the juice but to get the amount needed I had to drink way to much juice whereas I can take plenty of pills and get enough cherry no problem. Good luck!


----------



## boykjo (Nov 20, 2012)

BIG TWIG said:


> Sorry to get off track but i am very passionate about using cherry extract in place of prescribed meds because I know other people that have liver damage now due to prescribed meds and now take the cherry pills and are doing better (if they only knew earlier).
> 
> Back to your question, below is a link that may help you out. It mentions food that are high, med, and low in purine. Purine is supposed to raise uric acid levels which in turn is supposed to cause outbreaks in gout sufferers. Hope this helps!
> 
> ...


 Hey, Big Twig. I have taken your advise and am currently trying the black cherry concentrate. The salesman at GNC recommended I take bromelain along with it. I was having another attack in my knee for about a week then it subsided with scrip meds and then it went right to the other knee. I started the BCC and the Bromelain and am convinced this stuff works. As of right now I am gout free. The gout subsided within two days. I have been on colchicene a while back and was gout free but my doctor took me off it due to the harmful damage to the liver. slowly the gout attacks have been coming back. I had just renewed my colchicene and picked up the bottle and thought I would give the concentrate a go of it first and it looks like the colchicene is going to stay in the med cabinet for now. Thanks for the heads up.. I am feeling a lot better...........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Not trying to take this thread off track but I am posting this so your buddy may be able to try the herbal treatment and not worry about what he can and cant eat and enjoy his thanksgiving with some turkey..........

Joe


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Nov 20, 2012)

HAM.


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 20, 2012)

When we have people at our banquets that make us aware of food allergies or intolerance and it is not a simple one........ We simply ask them what they eat at home and based on that we will either guide them through what we have already made or we prepare them something special. As mentioned earlier, gout is a very individual condition, no two are a like.

I would ask your guest what they would like and adjust from there...... most people will be thrilled that you just asked and considered their condition.

Love the cherry extract tip.... will need to get some. The Doctor said that I am showing signs of gout in my blood work and I have noticed at times my joints are more sore than usual. Not sure if the things I did as a kid are catching up with me or it is gout....but a few cherry pills could not hurt to try..


----------



## big twig (Nov 20, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Hey, Big Twig. I have taken your advise and am currently trying the black cherry concentrate. The salesman at GNC recommended I take bromelain along with it. I was having another attack in my knee for about a week then it subsided with scrip meds and then it went right to the other knee. I started the BCC and the Bromelain and am convinced this stuff works. As of right now I am gout free. The gout subsided within two days. I have been on colchicene a while back and was gout free but my doctor took me off it due to the harmful damage to the liver. slowly the gout attacks have been coming back. I had just renewed my colchicene and picked up the bottle and thought I would give the concentrate a go of it first and it looks like the colchicene is going to stay in the med cabinet for now. Thanks for the heads up.. I am feeling a lot better...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it is working for you! I know a lot of people taking the cherry now and it has changed all of their lives including mine. Have a great Thanksgiving!


----------

